# Joygasm. A snow goose story.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Finished up with clients on April 3rd. Came home for a few days and then a good friend gave me a call and said he had something good lined up for Friday morning. I was in my truck headed to SD immediately.

The birds had been using two feilds. We set up in the one they'd been using most regularly. Of course they ended up feeding in the oposite field Friday morning but we still picked off some randoms and made the best of it.

















Friday Night was Tims birthday and we stayed out WAAAAAY later than we were planning to so Sat mornings shoot got pushed off till the evening. The plan was to switch to field #2. We got out there and slapped the spread out as fast as we could and by 4pm we were in and loaded. The birds were tryin to rape us the entire time we were setting up and we even ended up killing a few as were setting up.

By 4:45 we were done. Stupid limit :x Sunset is'nt till after 8.









This morning we set up in the same field. Done by 7:30. From the first volley to the last it was a measly 30mins. During the whole time pickin up we had birds in shooting range. Yeah, those 3 in the backround are shooters.









Upside down-Never wearin a frown-Putn'em snows feet down on the ground-Tim Brown. The man with the master plan. Thanks Tim!


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Limits? What mag tubes are those? Looks like a Nordic clamp, but DMW mags? Also looks like you guys have the new 3D SS decoys. How are those holding up for y'all? I had to modify mine cause the body kept slipping down.

Oh, helluva hunt! :thumb:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Limits? What mag tubes are those? Looks like a Nordic clamp, but DMW mags? Also looks like you guys have the new 3D SS decoys. How are those holding up for y'all? I had to modify mine cause the body kept slipping down.
> 
> Oh, helluva hunt! :thumb:


Yeah SD is the only state that has a daily limit in the spring for snows. 20 a day per guy. The Tubes are Nordic Components. I can run 12 3" rounds through my M2 with a plus 8 and an XXL cap. Tim can run that many through his SBE2 with out the XXL.

And the decoys aren't mine they're Tims but they seemed to hold up fine for the 3 hunts I was on with'em


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i have been using the 3d heads for a while and they have held up fine.. i did add 2 staples though to keep the bag from slipping out fron the slot under the head..

Tn also has a 20 bird co limit..

p.s. that looks like a heck of a shoot.. :thumb:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! It looks like everyone was f'n em up this weekend! :beer:


----------



## jclouse (May 12, 2010)

gaygasm. i see u n ur life partner are holding hands in your picture. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: cheers queers oke: Nice shooting boys!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like a heck of a good time!


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

No issues with the mag tubes extending beyond the barrel? I have a cheap tacstar that let's me hold 8 total in my sbe but want more firepower next year and I get an occasional misfeed too


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice shootin guys!! We were out there this weekend and piled them up too :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

jcnelsn1 said:


> No issues with the mag tubes extending beyond the barrel? I have a cheap tacstar that let's me hold 8 total in my sbe but want more firepower next year and I get an occasional misfeed too


I can hook you up. Let me know...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Jeff Zierden said:


> Nice shootin guys!! We were out there this weekend and piled them up too :beer:


Right on bro. Like J.D. said, Alot of people were getn' after'em this weekend and putn' big numbers on the ground. Still heard of more low numbers shoots than high number shoots but there were quite a few high number shoots in both North and South Dakota.

I believe the spring season of 2011 will be remembered by many as being legendary. Get out there and getchya some boys!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you take the tubes off you might have a longer hunt....................... :rollin:

The way it sounds maybe you should add a bayonett to the end of the tube..............


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like some nice hunts. But I gotta ask what is the point of the bloody face, blown up bird picture??


----------

